# Mo Taylor to be bought out, perhaps J. Rose too



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Taylor getting bought out 


> Taylor, Knicks Negotiating Buyout
> 24th September, 2006 - 5:42 am
> New York Daily News - According to a league source, the Knicks and the representatives of foward Mo Taylor are trying to negotiate a buyout that would make the veteran forward a free agent, the New York Daily News is reporting.
> 
> ...


I dunno, logically you'd think they'd want to let Taylor's contract run out, but it does make more room for Lee to get playing time. I think I like it.

Jalen, not so much. I wanna keep Rose. That's a lot of dough off the books next year!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

if this is true i said this a while back......



if we're not going to use them as trade bait....might as well buy them out for less money and let our young guys develope


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Both Players (Taylor & Jalen) will be great assets in the midseason games and Playoffs. 
Buying these players out is foolish, letting them become bench Role-Players at the ending of their contract would be best for the franchise. 
*Using any Ideas made from Media sports writers could be criticle to President/Coach Isiah Thomas this season because 80% of the Media is Larry Brown Fans... *


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Good riddance, don't be suprise Woods comes back if this takes place.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't expect Isiah to buy out Rose just yet. 

Mo Taylor can get out for all i care, he's worthless piece of ****. Unless Isiah can trade him for something nice then it's better to get rid of him cause he will cause a stink.

Remember this is his contract year and he's gonna want minutes. Who knows maybe Isiah wants to trade him but till deadline, but at the sametime he probably told Mo that he ain't getting minutes this year. Mo and his peeps probably told Zeke that if that was the case then buy him out.

Isiah does not want Mo anywhere near the Knicks this upcoming season, and neither do I. Zeke should really think about this tho.

I would send his *** home and have him wait till the deadline to see what deals become available.If nothing happens after the deadline then buy him out at that point.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Buy out Taylor is a smart move. J.Rose? I don't know. I think it would be nice if the Knicks can't trade away Q. That's a $25M release from the cap.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

I dont mind taylor being bought out, but jalen, he can still play, i man, even so he coul be used as trade bait


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Why? These guys might be able to net some talent at the deadline, so why not wait until then...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Larry wanted to CUT Nate Robinson? Why for? He makes no money at all virtually and is an amazing sparkplug off the bench. I'm happy we fired that tool.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Why? These guys might be able to net some talent at the deadline, so why not wait until then...


I hear ya, but it all depends where the Knicks are at by the deadline. You have to take on contract to give it up. If the Knicks are making a playoff push then yeah, it would definitely be nice to have Mo and Rose's expiring contracts to trade. But if we're not doing well, then I would hate to see them give up two exp. contracts to take on more hefty long term deals.

Again, I could care less about Mo. Get rid of him now. But Jalen we should hold onto. Worse comes to worse we just watch his contract expire.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I want to see Jalen play for us. He did amazing as the PG when we first got him from Toronto, and his decisionmaking skills impressed me. I'm hard to impress as far as PG's go. Rose still can be a nice tall PG at 6-7. Francis is the one I want to move if he still has value, so why not showcase him at pure PG and see what he does. How about something like this?


PG: Francis Nate Rose
SG: Marbury Jamal Francis
SF: Rose Balkman Woods 
PF: Frye Lee Balkman
C: Curry James Curry 

IR: M.Rose Mardy QRich TRADED FOR PICKS 

BOUGHT OUT: Mo Taylor
SIGNED: Qyntel Woods


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I think it is a foolish idea to shoot yourself in the foot by buying out one of the most valueable assets on our team. It could however be a telling sign that James Dolan has refused to take on any long term contracts via trade for PR purposes. On another hand, it could mean that Isiah is comfortable rolling with this roster. My question is that if that is the case, he could just send Taylor home almost as the Bulls did with Tim Thomas. Keep him there until anything comes up and then look to buy him out if it's evident you can not get anything done. 

Personally, I still believe Taylor can still play but just not in our new uptempo system. I think alot of people have short term memories because no one seems to give him partial credit for us going on that 6 game win streak last year. He was sparkplug offensive and consistenly drew charges not just during the streak but all year. To me, the man has value especially since he can step out and hit a jump shot. Not many big men in the league can post up and shoot jump shots. I'd keep him aboard but not in the rotation and figure out what to do with him in February when it is possible a certain star player may be available.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i personally think if they are going to move taylor off their roster they need to get another center , michael doleac is a guy whom I think would be a good fit.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that is better to try to work a move that I've already posted in this boards...

Seattle trade Fortson to NY;
NY trade MO Taylor to Sacramento and Frederic Weis draft rights to Seattle;
NJ trade McInnis and cash to NY; (and Isiah buyout McInnis instead of MO T)
Sacramento trade Corliss Williamson to Seattle and Potapenko to NJ;

I believe that Seattle will/can use Corliss Williamson (although WTChan rather have Fortson instead of him) more than Danny...

NY do a favor to NBA by buying out Jeff contract, while adding a nice and tough rebounder in Fortson...

NJ threw some money to NY that they would be using to buy McInnis contract, and add another big in Potapenko, which they can move in the midseason (with or without Nachbar);

Sacramento won't use Corliss much, neither Potapenko (since they already have signed Loren Woods), and Musselman can use a shooting big like Mo T to provide post scoring off the bench.


I know that writing it here again won't change anything, so I may write some e-mails to GM's or sports columnists...


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Zuca said:


> I think that is better to try to work a move that I've already posted in this boards...
> 
> Seattle trade Fortson to NY;
> NY trade MO Taylor to Sacramento and Frederic Weis draft rights to Seattle;
> ...


In a running system, Fortson is of even less use than Taylor so I do not see the point of making this deal considering Taylor has the better value since he plays.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

The Garden Chants, "BUY HIM OUT, BUY HIM OUT!" I think we're all in accord when we say that. If we aren't going to use these guys, why waste their time and ours, by them being 8 Million+ dollar bench warmers is a no-no.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

little known fact .

the knicks were a top 6 rebounding team last season(top 3 on offensive boards) ...they need help on the boards like albino's need sunlight...they especially dont need rebounder who aren't good defenders , their true weakness.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Zeke could also be calling out GM's around the NBA. Basically saying "hey fellas i'm gonna buy these guys out, so either you move or you lose"

My reasoning is that other GM's might want Jalen and Mo's contract but until the deadline. For example they want to see how their team will do before they blow things up.

With that said here is an idea and their have been rumors about this.

Mo Taylor for Sam Dalembert

Malik and Jalen for Joe Smith + Kenyon Martin (He's getting healthy and regaining his explosiveness from the reports i've read)

Starbury/Crawford/Nate/Collins
Francis/Crawford/Q
Jeffries/Q/Lee
Frye/Martin/Lee/Smith
Curry/Dalembert/Cookies


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

frank9007 said:


> Malik and Jalen for Joe Smith + Kenyon Martin (He's getting healthy and regaining his explosiveness from the reports i've read)


Waits for the cursing smilie from Kitty....


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

I would no be suprised if Zeke actually asked for a 1st rounder along K-Mart.

Malik + J.Rose for K-Mart + J.Smith + 1st round pick


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I doubt Denver would trade Joe Smith, they just signed him didn't they?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> I doubt Denver would trade Joe Smith, they just signed him didn't they?


Not exactly. They just traded Ruben for him


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> I would no be suprised if Zeke actually asked for a 1st rounder along K-Mart.
> 
> Malik + J.Rose for *K-Mart* + J.Smith + 1st round pick


Cpaw knows me oh so well....:curse:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Not exactly. They just traded Ruben for him


that's right, my bad.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

frank9007 said:


> I would no be suprised if Zeke actually asked for a 1st rounder along K-Mart.
> 
> Malik + J.Rose for K-Mart + J.Smith + 1st round pick


Jalen's primary value is his expiring contract; however, since Joe Smith is also expiring, just getting rid of Kenyon's contract doesn't help the Nuggets. With Nene's contract and Melo's extension, the Nuggets wouldn't be enough under the cap for it to matter in terms of trying to sign a free agent.

Beyond that, Malik is useless to the Nuggets and has a bad contract and Jalen isn't close to the answer to the Nuggets hole at SG.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Cpaw knows me oh so well....:curse:


Yeah, I know how much you don't want me hanging around the Knicks forum any more than I already do


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Jalen's primary value is his expiring contract; however, since Joe Smith is also expiring, just getting rid of Kenyon's contract doesn't help the Nuggets. With Nene's contract and Melo's extension, the Nuggets wouldn't be enough under the cap for it to matter in terms of trying to sign a free agent.
> 
> Beyond that, Malik is useless to the Nuggets and has a bad contract and Jalen isn't close to the answer to the Nuggets hole at SG.


Actually it does because Jalen's contract is about $8 million more than Smith's expiring contract. That means the Nuggets save much more in the immediate future because they essentially lose Martin's contract and also pick up Malik Rose's who has just one more year on it. That says them a bunch of money in luxury tax and brings them a player they could at least use as a shooter on the perimeter. Sounds like a deal to me but I do not know how content Martin would be coming off our bench. Although I've raised issues about his health before, they might not be such of a primary concern if he does come off the bench because R&R has done wonders for the career of a few willing to accept a role on the bench, case and point Antonio McDyess.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

frank9007 said:


> Zeke could also be calling out GM's around the NBA. Basically saying "hey fellas i'm gonna buy these guys out, so either you move or you lose"
> 
> My reasoning is that other GM's might want Jalen and Mo's contract but until the deadline. For example they want to see how their team will do before they blow things up.
> 
> ...


Not to sure how keen Smith would like becoming a 4th string PF despite having something in the tank or Martin accepting 2nd string but I like the idea of adding Dalembert. I know he has not taken his new bench role with the Sixers well but his play and energy would be a big boost to this team off the bench regardless of contract and all.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Actually it does because Jalen's contract is about $8 million more than Smith's expiring contract. That means the Nuggets save much more in the immediate future because they essentially lose Martin's contract and also pick up Malik Rose's who has just one more year on it. That says them a bunch of money in luxury tax and brings them a player they could at least use as a shooter on the perimeter. Sounds like a deal to me but I do not know how content Martin would be coming off our bench. Although I've raised issues about his health before, they might not be such of a primary concern if he does come off the bench because R&R has done wonders for the career of a few willing to accept a role on the bench, case and point Antonio McDyess.


Forgetting for a second that the salaries are out of balance since Jalen makes more than 125% of Kenyon's salary and Malik ~= Joe's salary.

Even if you take Kenyon's salary off completely, next season with Melo's extension the Nuggets would be slightly below the cap. In other words, that money isn't enough to address their SG position. The Nuggets want to move Kenyon to address their SG spot and this deal doesn't do that.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Forgetting for a second that the salaries are out of balance since Jalen makes more than 125% of Kenyon's salary and Malik ~= Joe's salary.
> 
> Even if you take Kenyon's salary off completely, next season with Melo's extension the Nuggets would be slightly below the cap. In other words, that money isn't enough to address their SG position. The Nuggets want to move Kenyon to address their SG spot and this deal doesn't do that.


In either case their freeing up money in players that are irrelevant to their success. I think you also underestimate the Nuggets budget. Teams do not tend to stray very much above the luxury tax because they simply can not afford it. While the deal may not put them below the cap to sign a 2 guard, it may free up the money necessary to still remain below the luxury tax before you sign that 2 guard. They got JR Smith right now anyway so all they really need is a veteran 2 temporarily which is something Rose could fill part time.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

TwinkieFoot said:


> In either case their freeing up money in players that are irrelevant to their success. I think you also underestimate the Nuggets budget. Teams do not tend to stray very much above the luxury tax because they simply can not afford it. While the deal may not put them below the cap to sign a 2 guard, it may free up the money necessary to still remain below the luxury tax before you sign that 2 guard. They got JR Smith right now anyway so all they really need is a veteran 2 temporarily which is something Rose could fill part time.


FYI, the Nuggets owner is married to a Wal-Mart heir and spent rediculious amounts of money for the Avalanche to win the cup. Spending money isn't a problem.

The Nuggets want to be in a position to compete for a title. They believe they have the front court depth to do that. However, they know that they need more than a temporary vet SG and while they are very happy to have JR Smith, they aren't done with the position.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> In a running system, Fortson is of even less use than Taylor so I do not see the point of making this deal considering Taylor has the better value since he plays.


Maybe, but let's not forget that Isiah is also looking to have lock defenders, by adding Jeffries and Balkman... That's why I was think about NY acquiring Foyle (in a move for Jerome James and some salary crap, like Malik, or something else) and Dahntay Jones (Q Rich for Cardinal and Dahntay Jones)...


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> FYI, the Nuggets owner is married to a Wal-Mart heir and spent rediculious amounts of money for the Avalanche to win the cup. Spending money isn't a problem.
> 
> The Nuggets want to be in a position to compete for a title. They believe they have the front court depth to do that. However, they know that they need more than a temporary vet SG and while they are very happy to have JR Smith, they aren't done with the position.


I do not believe in either case, a guy being keen on spending millions of unnecessary money unless your Jim Dolan. The fact that they would be willing to move Martin for just about anything shows just how desperate they are to free themselves of his contract.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*This have to be a Media Ploy! * 

I am not to crazy about Mo Taylor becomming a Knick (then and now). However, Mo Taylor have tough-roughness in his offensive game that fits in right alongside of Jerome James, Frye, or Lee in the frontcourt. His defensive game is questionable except when he is playing a Defensive-Zone which could fit nice alongside of Curry or Frye in the frontcourt *(remember we do have rebounding SF in Jefferies & Balkman to helpout Taylor). * *So this "Article" on Mo Taylor being a Buy-Out this offseason before the Training Camp, Preseason games, and the start of the regular season, makes NO-SENSE at all. 
Mo Taylor is not retiring after this season when he become a Free-Agent. So he will give this Knick Team his all plus more to boost his value on the free-agent market.* 

Any wise General Manager would wait to the season start or to the trading deadline to try and trade Mo Taylor ending contract with a long term contract of Q.Richardson or Malik Rose *(included)* in the trade to show smart management.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I do not believe in either case, a guy being keen on spending millions of unnecessary money unless your Jim Dolan. The fact that they would be willing to move Martin for just about anything shows just how desperate they are to free themselves of his contract.


If the Nuggets were truely willing to move him for anything he would already be gone. They are pretty confident in his value and aren't willing to trade him for below the value they have him at (which obviously isn't the same as when they acquired him). Basically, your assesment of their desperation isn't accurate.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> If the Nuggets were truely willing to move him for anything he would already be gone. They are pretty confident in his value and aren't willing to trade him for below the value they have him at (which obviously isn't the same as when they acquired him). Basically, your assesment of their desperation isn't accurate.


You know what, you may be right about that because team's are willing to take a chance on just about anyone at any price. My primary support of this argument were articles about rumors being circulated throughout the NBA but I forgot that I hardly consider them to be anything concrete. Even still, I do not believe the Nuggets would be keen on keeping Martin with the depth they currently have.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

no one is gonna want mo taylor, end of discussion.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> no one is gonna want mo taylor, end of discussion.


Right, I couldn't imagine a team that wants $9 million off their payroll for next year and a serviceable big man that still can play with his back to the basket, a rarity.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Here is some more info on why this Mo Taylor Buyout should not be in the Media or even thought of by Knick management and Taylor Agent. * 

*Knick Roster Positions: * 

C-Curry & James (2-Players)
PF-Frye, Lee, Malik, Taylor (4-Players)
SF-Jefferies, Jalen, Q.Rich, Balkman (4-Players)
SG-Crawford (1-Player) 
PG-Marbury, Francis, Nate, Collins (4-Players)

*This whole thing about Buying-Out Mo Taylor does not make any sense at all (STUPID IDEA!). * 

Especially when Mo Taylor is at the end of his contract and has no intentions on retiring after this season. 
Mo Taylor main goal in the 2006-7 season is to bring his value up for the Free Agent Market next offseason. 

The Knicks Frontcourt Roster in the 2006-7 season is FIVE-STRONG with C-Curry, C-James, PF-Frye, PF-Lee, and PF-Mo Taylor. 
*If Injuries, Colds, Stomach Virus, Cramps, Jet Lag, and familiy situations take place to Curry, James, Frye, or Lee this season the best player to for fill the frontcourt rotation is Mo Taylor. 
Not Malik! Not Jefferies! Not Balkman! * 
That is why you need FIVE-PLAYERS covering those Two Positions for the 2006-7 season.

*No More Depending on Malik Rose! He does not fit in this Knick Roster.*

New Players like Jared Jefferies & Balkman first season with the Knicks need to spend all their Playingtime at MASTERING the SF-Position. This is their first season with the team. 
This way all their teammates would know what to expect from them at the SF Position. 
Switching Positions or playing two or three positions on a New Team at the beginning of a season leads to the Larry Brown special 2005-6 Knick season. 

*If Isiah Decision Making is buying out Mo Taylor........................ *


----------

